

Silicon valley talent wars engineers come get your 250k salary - geebee
http://www.cnet.com/news/silicon-valley-talent-wars-engineers-come-get-your-250k-salary/#ftag=YHF65cbda0

======
geebee
Leaving a comment on my own submission here… unfortunately, I do think the
title may give the impression that this is just another "boy do those
engineers make the big bucks!" kind of story, which are common enough that I
think a lot of people might just pass over this one.

I think this article is more interesting that than that - it actually presents
aninteresting debate on whether it is a good business practice to pay high
value engineers, especially at startups, salaries that are well above market
rate. It includes discussion market salaries in the context of the very high
cost of living (mortgage and child care) in SF, raising a family, and so
forth. It also includes input from Sam Altman at ycombinator on the notion of
high salaries creating a "mercenary" mentality that would not be good for
early stage startups.

I avoid editorializing in the title field for HN, so I stuck with the
published title. But if you're reading the comments first (as I often do),
just want to mention that this may be a more interesting article than you'd
realize from the title here.

~~~
_random_
_> whether it is a good business practice to pay high value engineers,
especially at startups, salaries that are well above market rate_

Certainly better than suppressing artificially them as Apple and Google did
not so long ago: [http://valleywag.gawker.com/apple-and-google-
face-9-b-lawsui...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/apple-and-google-
face-9-b-lawsuit-for-conspiring-to-s-1501920694)

